# More reserved blocks



## Movaldriver

Got an email saying more reserved blocks being released and not just on Fridays anymore. Only way for honest people to get blocks since robots seem to be grabbing everything so fast lately.


----------



## nighthawk398

Not where I am. They increase the rate today to get more people to work


----------



## Movaldriver

It's crazy how it is so different from one area to another. We have over 200 drivers at ours. Seems like they keep hiring I talk to people weekly who are on first or second time out. Hopefully we stay busy we should we do most of the Inland Empire.


----------



## Bygosh

Movaldriver said:


> Got an email saying more reserved blocks being released and not just on Fridays anymore. Only way for honest people to get blocks since robots seem to be grabbing everything so fast lately.


It's funny I hear this "robots" taking all the shifts bs a lot. Really it's just people are more eager and faster then you but you have to invent this conspiracy that magical programs are stealing all the shifts. It's how Trump got elected by taking advantage of your stupidity / laziness. Giving you the easy way out, someone to blame instead of putting in the work to figure out why you can't get shifts.


----------



## kmatt

Not everyone can be the Michael Phelps of picking up blocks. The blocks don't come to you, you have to catch them. It's very simple.


----------



## Behemoth

You have to catch them hard. Relying on this gig as a full time job is tough. However I manage to pull around 30 hrs/week. Sometimes 40, sometimes 20. Weekends are the busiest.
When I snag restaurants, I send my wife out. Easy money.


----------



## Movaldriver

Funny. The people I have seen bragging about computer gimmicks to get blocks is not imaginary. It is happening which is why Amazon is trying to do something about it. Next update is supposed to take care of it but people are smart and will figure it out I'm sure. I know how to grab blocks and when. I'm just not always the fastest I guess. I don't sit around waiting on a notification.


----------



## DRider85

What do you guys mean by catch them? when you go to the wearhouse, you might leave empty handed?


----------



## Behemoth

DRider85 said:


> What do you guys mean by catch them? when you go to the wearhouse, you might leave empty handed?


I always carry out empty green totes. Sometimes blue bags. Always something. Never empty handed


----------



## DRider85

Behemoth said:


> I always carry out empty green totes. Sometimes blue bags. Always something. Never empty handed


I don't understand, I'm new to Flex. Going to get started sometime next week. Sick this week and still trying to prepare.


----------



## huwyane

Bygosh said:


> It's funny I hear this "robots" taking all the shifts bs a lot. Really it's just people are more eager and faster then you but you have to invent this conspiracy that magical programs are stealing all the shifts. It's how Trump got elected by taking advantage of your stupidity / laziness. Giving you the easy way out, someone to blame instead of putting in the work to figure out why you can't get shifts.


I'm sure people aren't putting the work to try and get blocks but you can't deny that people are using bots to have an advantage over manually grabbing them.


----------



## Xgmoney666x

Bygosh said:


> It's funny I hear this "robots" taking all the shifts bs a lot. Really it's just people are more eager and faster then you but you have to invent this conspiracy that magical programs are stealing all the shifts. It's how Trump got elected by taking advantage of your stupidity / laziness. Giving you the easy way out, someone to blame instead of putting in the work to figure out why you can't get shifts.


Amen brotha. im not a bot but if i want a block and I see it its mine most of the time. I knew it was hard to grt blocks so i did my part and now i can more or less get 40hrs a week.


----------



## Basmati

The bots are definitely real, and obviously some markets are more affected by it than other markets. In Miami the bots are so prevalent that you literally have no chance of getting blocks without using one. Even at the warehouse people are sitting around with their phones in plain sight running bot programs.


----------



## Movaldriver

Amazon claims they will soon put a stop to it. Some people just don't want to.be fair. I spend alot of time trying to.get blocks and I do get them. But alot of times before the alert they are gone in two seconds. Happened to.me three times yesterday. Definitely alot of cheaters out there and there always will be.


----------



## Marco55

Movaldriver said:


> Amazon claims they will soon put a stop to it. Some people just don't want to.be fair. I spend alot of time trying to.get blocks and I do get them. But alot of times before the alert they are gone in two seconds. Happened to.me three times yesterday. Definitely alot of cheaters out there and there always will be.


Yes that s what I was told by one manger ! They will release a tracking software anybody using bot will be deactivated ! What goes around comes around !


----------



## Movaldriver

That's awesome good to know Amazon is at least trying to put a stop to dishonest people.


----------



## Basmati

They really can't do anything about it. They can't even effectively detect root on half the devices out there.


----------



## Movaldriver

Basmati said:


> They really can't do anything about it. They can't even effectively detect root on half the devices out there.


I still don't understand how all that even works. I do think hackers or whatever will always figure out a way to cheat the system. Just the way the world is anymore too many dishonest people out there


----------



## soupergloo

Bygosh said:


> It's funny I hear this "robots" taking all the shifts bs a lot. Really it's just people are more eager and faster then you but you have to invent this conspiracy that magical programs are stealing all the shifts. It's how Trump got elected by taking advantage of your stupidity / laziness. Giving you the easy way out, someone to blame instead of putting in the work to figure out why you can't get shifts.


couldn't agree more .. I have yet to see anyone with one of these "bots" and if bots were really taking all the shifts, I wouldn't be able to get anything; I consistently get 35-40 hours a week.

when I see people at the warehouse, everyone is fishing ..


----------



## Showa50

huwyane said:


> I'm sure people aren't putting the work to try and get blocks but you can't deny that people are using bots to have an advantage over manually grabbing them.


Did you put your email? What are they selling?


----------



## huwyane

Showa50 said:


> Did you put your email? What are they selling?


Dude is selling a bot program but said he couldn't help in my area, I'm sure its due to it being bot infested already.


----------



## Basmati

No reason to buy a bot program. You can easily download one from play store. FREP works pretty good if you don't have root, and if you do have root than Repetitouch is even better. 
Problem is that once some drivers start using these bots in a specific region, most other drivers also jump on board to stay competitive. Before long simply using a bit will no longer work. Here in Miami you need so much more than simply a running bot to effectively grab blocks.


----------



## huwyane

Basmati said:


> No reason to buy a bot program. You can easily download one from play store. FREP works pretty good if you don't have root, and if you do have root than Repetitouch is even better.
> Problem is that once some drivers start using these bots in a specific region, most other drivers also jump on board to stay competitive. Before long simply using a bit will no longer work. Here in Miami you need so much more than simply a running bot to effectively grab blocks.


Like what? Having the fastest phone? 4G Internet? Using a fast wifi connection? This reminds me of high frequency trading from the book Flash Boys..

Can't believe they still have Miami up on here: https://flex.amazon.com/get-started&tag=ubne0c-20

Heard of any reason why they would be looking for more drivers?


----------



## Basmati

They recently opened the Fresh warehouse. Here in Miami Fresh is separate from Prime Now so they are on boarding specifically for that.


----------



## huwyane

That's strange since I signed up for Flex in Miami a couple weeks ago and I was set up to do Prime Now/Hot Wheels deliveries out of Doral. I would like to check out the Fresh service instead of competing with bots for Prime Now blocks.


----------



## Basmati

Might want to write them an email and see if they will switch you. From what I have heard, it is extremely easy to get blocks there but they do require you to drive a larger vehicle to accommodate all the groceries.


----------



## huwyane

Basmati said:


> Might want to write them an email and see if they will switch you. From what I have heard, it is extremely easy to get blocks there but they do require you to drive a larger vehicle to accommodate all the groceries.


Yeah just sent them an email asking for just that. Hopefully they can accommodate that but I don't have my hope set too high. I'm also waiting to see how many reserved blocks we get on Friday since receiving the email about having more of those.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

huwyane said:


> Yeah just sent them an email asking for just that. Hopefully they can accommodate that but I don't have my hope set too high. I'm also waiting to see how many reserved blocks we get on Friday since receiving the email about having more of those.


 The Fresh warehouse is FFL2(located in Wynwood area)....sometimes you have to be specific when trying to switch. I was actually "reassigned" there from DMI2. Didn't do any blocks and requested to be switched back. Took a couple days.

At the gardens warehouse it's pretty easy to get blocks now. Not sure why or what changed? I know about the "blocking" of rooted phones done on the 15th and the mandatory updated on the 22nd. But that doesn't seem to have done anything for places like Doral? For us....BIG changes. Can work when I want. They only release maybe 2 block times 24hrs ahead, most come same day but early enough for most to grab as needed.

I DO NOT have a rooted phone or use any of the programs mentioned by Basmati. So, for me it's not needed. Was a time when it was.

The new "reserved" offers are actually going to come all week long now, not just Friday.


----------



## huwyane

Thanks Carmen, that's good to know. Yeah for Doral I haven't been able to grab a block yet, I've only been able to do "reserved" blocks. I was able to use a few non-root apps to make a bot to try to grab blocks for me but like Basmati mentioned, it's not enough, I always end up getting the red error saying "This block has been taken". 

I'm actually working on a company that specializes in installing and showcasing state-of-the-art Virtual Reality with hopes of opening a VR Arcade in South Florida. It's been tough though getting the word out and I'm trying to do Amazon Flex to cover by basic needs while I focus on the venture.

I'll wait to see what support says about making a change to FFL2 which I wouldn't mind, even though DMI2 seems to be the place to be. You mind saying how many hours you've been able to grab a week on average?


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

huwyane said:


> Thanks Carmen, that's good to know. Yeah for Doral I haven't been able to grab a block yet, I've only been able to do "reserved" blocks. I was able to use a few non-root apps to make a bot to try to grab blocks for me but like Basmati mentioned, it's not enough, I always end up getting the red error saying "This block has been taken".
> 
> I'm actually working on a company that specializes in installing and showcasing state-of-the-art Virtual Reality with hopes of opening a VR Arcade in South Florida. It's been tough though getting the word out and I'm trying to do Amazon Flex to cover by basic needs while I focus on the venture.
> 
> I'll wait to see what support says about making a change to FFL2 which I wouldn't mind, even though DMI2 seems to be the place to be. You mind saying how many hours you've been able to grab a week on average?


 This gig is in a constant state of flux....so, best not to plan around a location. Right now things are good at DMI2 but not at Doral. Maybe in a few weeks it will be good in Doral but not the gardens? Ya' never know with this gig!
I only do this part time. But I'm always watching the availability of blocks. I don't spend hours grabbing blocks anymore. Worked today and have a block in the bag for tomorrow. Only spent about 15 minutes grabbing both. Last few weeks I could have worked every day and possibly 2 blocks a day if I wanted. 
Keep in mind this is logistics only out of DMI2. If you're doing prime now out of doral it's a whole different game.

Sounds like you might need to pin down the block release times for doral?

The 5 days I was switched to FFL2 I saw a constant flow of block releases every day. They do all different block times, 2, 4, 6 and even 8 hour blocks. So, if you need steady work might be the place for you.


----------



## limepro

huwyane said:


> Like what? Having the fastest phone? 4G Internet? Using a fast wifi connection? This reminds me of high frequency trading from the book Flash Boys..
> 
> Can't believe they still have Miami up on here: https://flex.amazon.com/get-started&tag=ubne0c-20
> 
> Heard of any reason why they would be looking for more drivers?


When I did it, would run 3-4 phones at a time. Would be able to do it as long as you weren't actively on a block. Would catch many overnight drops like this, eventually so many people were running bots I may have gotten 2 blocks setup for the next day. I would also set up other people's phones for free but I stopped flex all together in January though so I'm not up to date.


----------



## Marco55

soupergloo said:


> couldn't agree more .. I have yet to see anyone with one of these "bots" and if bots were really taking all the shifts, I wouldn't be able to get anything; I consistently get 35-40 hours a week.
> 
> when I see people at the warehouse, everyone is fishing ..


By now you should believe ! That there is hack call bot! Cheaters will never get far !


----------



## Basmati

limepro said:


> When I did it, would run 3-4 phones at a time. Would be able to do it as long as you weren't actively on a block. Would catch many overnight drops like this, eventually so many people were running bots I may have gotten 2 blocks setup for the next day. I would also set up other people's phones for free but I stopped flex all together in January though so I'm not up to date.


It is much harder now Limepro. Even running multiple phones you are unlikely to catch anything unless you are rooted and heavily tweaked.


----------



## oicu812

You don't even need a phone to grab a block. Just go down to your local Home Depot. There are plenty of blocks there.


----------



## Woohaa

Basmati said:


> The bots are definitely real, and obviously some markets are more affected by it than other markets. In Miami the bots are so prevalent that you literally have no chance of getting blocks without using one. Even at the warehouse people are sitting around with their phones in plain sight running bot programs.


So guys open the Amazon app, then open the bot app and just repeat tap up and down to set the bot and just let it run and hope for the best?


----------



## Basmati

Yes


----------



## TonySanDiego

Woohaa said:


> So guys open the Amazon app, then open the bot app and just repeat tap up and down to set the bot and just let it run and hope for the best?


This is my prediction email for all users of bots of every kind.

Dear (former) driver. We have noticed that you are accepting then rejecting several blocks in a short time period. Go forth and sin no more...... because you are BANNED.

Sincerely,

The Amazing Amazon Support Team.


----------



## uberer2016

TonySanDiego said:


> This is my prediction email for all users of bots of every kind.
> 
> Dear (former) driver. We have noticed that you are accepting then rejecting several blocks in a short time period. Go forth and sin no more...... because you are BANNED.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> The Amazing Amazon Support Team.


They probably are already doing that. They should give first time offenders one warning and then perma ban if caught again. Then they should explain clearly to all new drivers the consequences of botting and implement a zero tolerance policy.


----------



## J2m1h

Basmati said:


> No reason to buy a bot program. You can easily download one from play store. FREP works pretty good if you don't have root, and if you do have root than Repetitouch is even better.
> Problem is that once some drivers start using these bots in a specific region, most other drivers also jump on board to stay competitive. Before long simply using a bit will no longer work. Here in Miami you need so much more than simply a running bot to effectively grab blocks.


How would you set it up to actually select a block? I could see how you could refresh, but not sure how to get it to select.


----------



## Poolepit

So has anyone actually noticed an increase in reserved blocks since this email? I have not.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

Nope.


----------



## Poolepit

Ditto


----------



## Movaldriver

It's not happening for me. I'm lucky to get one a week


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

Nope.

And what good is having a calendar with a set time. When the blocks are so random ?


----------



## Movaldriver

Also when I do get a reserved it's on a Friday so nothing has changed


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

I received about 10 reserved offers this past week. Never seen so may. The kicker was my vehicle transmission went and was out for the week. 
Had 3 separate offers on Friday the 28th for different days and times. Then got 3 more offers on Saturday the 29th for different days and times.
Had a couple singular offers earlier in the week as well. I accepted one of the offers on saturday and not another since.


----------



## Jesus Pereda JR

Basmati said:


> Might want to write them an email and see if they will switch you. From what I have heard, it is extremely easy to get blocks there but they do require you to drive a larger vehicle to accommodate all the groceries.


Really ? I have a larger vehicle. It's 2014 nissian pathfinder


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

Well this sucks. Get a 4 hr / 72 block for 12:30, Then @ 1:07 get an email says increased rate to 88 starting at 1:00pm-11:00pm. At the bottom there is a disclaimer say blocks accept at that rate are to be paid at that rate. So you don't get the increase.  When I got back for the returns. 22 cars lined up for 4:30pm.

Also an email b4 this saying increased rate 80 for monday 6am-11pm.


----------



## miauber1x831

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Well this sucks. Get a 4 hr / 72 block for 12:30, Then @ 1:07 get an email says increased rate to 88 starting at 1:00pm-11:00pm. At the bottom there is a disclaimer say blocks accept at that rate are to be paid at that rate. So you don't get the increase.


This has happened to me a couple time recently. Feels like a slap in the face, really sucks. I think they should retroactively increase rates for everybody for that day, but of course they're not going to do that.


----------



## oicu812

If you accepted a block at a certain rate, you agreed to the terms of that block. If you didn't like the rate, don't accept the block.


----------



## Movaldriver

It's happened to me before it sucks seeing higher rates but missing out. I got higher rates like two times. I'm grateful for what I can get but agree it's frustrating when that happens


----------



## Movaldriver

Literally two minutes after getting regular rate block for tomorrow I get email for increased rates tonight. Funny I was refreshing at the time didn't see any offers. Happy for tomorrow but that's fishy to me I should have seen it while refreshing....


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

Ya I saw that, a 3hr block for $60. I just laughed. Only 6 bucks extra and its going to be dark for most of it.

Got a 4:30 one, 4hr and was done in 2. + the drive back so plus 30 min.

Hmm... Me thinks they want to keep us on call. Cause there is still the email for Monday, 80 for 4.


----------



## Coocoocoocoo

Bygosh said:


> It's funny I hear this "robots" taking all the shifts bs a lot. Really it's just people are more eager and faster then you but you have to invent this conspiracy that magical programs are stealing all the shifts. It's how Trump got elected by taking advantage of your stupidity / laziness. Giving you the easy way out, someone to blame instead of putting in the work to figure out why you can't get shifts.





Bygosh said:


> It's funny I hear this "robots" taking all the shifts bs a lot. Really it's just people are more eager and faster then you but you have to invent this conspiracy that magical programs are stealing all the shifts. It's how Trump got elected by taking advantage of your stupidity / laziness. Giving you the easy way out, someone to blame instead of putting in the work to figure out why you can't get shifts.


Really..go on YouTube and type Amazon flex hack!!! You should just enjoy your 40 hours and keep your false remarks to yourself.


----------



## Movaldriver

I got my typical email for one reserved block today but it's for a week from Saturday. That was strange but ok I accepted it. Just now I get more reserved Sunday thru Wednesday and Friday. Haven't seen that many except one other time. I'm grateful!!! Won't have to constantly fish this week


----------



## Coocoocoocoo

Movaldriver said:


> Got an email saying more reserved blocks being released and not just on Fridays anymore. Only way for honest people to get blocks since robots seem to be grabbing everything so
> 
> 
> 
> Bygosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny I hear this "robots" taking all the shifts bs a lot. Really it's just people are more eager and faster then you but you have to invent this conspiracy that magical programs are stealing all the shifts. It's how Trump got elected by taking advantage of your stupidity / laziness. Giving you the easy way out, someone to blame instead of putting in the work to figure out why you can't get shifts.
> 
> 
> 
> Even the best sports teams lose games. Just to say. I tap my ass
Click to expand...




Bygosh said:


> It's funny I hear this "robots" taking all the shifts bs a lot. Really it's just people are more eager and faster then you but you have to invent this conspiracy that magical programs are stealing all the shifts. It's how Trump got elected by taking advantage of your stupidity / laziness. Giving you the easy way out, someone to blame instead of putting in the work to figure out why you can't get shifts.


Botter


----------



## oicu812

I got 2 reserved blocks. Ignored them both.


----------



## Movaldriver

I am not a botter these were reserved offers they sent to.me. I have emailed Amazon a bunch of times to complain about people who use bots I am not one of them


----------



## Coocoocoocoo

Movaldriver said:


> Funny. The people I have seen bragging about computer gimmicks to get blocks is not imaginary. It is happening which is why Amazon is trying to do something about it. Next update is supposed to take care of it but people are smart and will figure it out I'm sure. I know how to grab blocks and when. I'm just not always the fastest I guess. I don't sit around waiting on a notification.


Which version should take care of it?


----------



## Movaldriver

They keep saying next update but it doesn't seem to weed them out. I'll just keep refreshing my screen the old fashioned way at least I stay busy but it's a hassle having to fight for blocks


----------



## Coocoocoocoo

J2m1h said:


> How would you set it up to actually select a block? I could see how you could refresh, but not sure how to get it to select.


Add a "I am not a robot" verification


----------



## Movaldriver

I wish they could force log out if a tapping pattern is obviously a program. I honestly don't think Amazon cares as long as the work gets done


----------



## Coocoocoocoo

I updated today, and I hardly saw any block's., and I see lots of blocks being dropped throughout the day. Very odd. Before the update, I couldn't grab a block for the life of me, now.i don't see them at all. So now, i can't complain to amazom about bots. Wonder if that's the way they are fixing the issue lol


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

Movaldriver said:


> I wish they could force log out if a tapping pattern is obviously a program. I honestly don't think Amazon cares as long as the work gets done


Ya, an anti bot, bot.

I cracked up when I discovered one can buy the parts to the refresh gaget on Amazon. But had the sickening feeling seeing DLA5 on his phone.

Everytime I miss one makes me think about going there. But I'm averaging 4-5 blocks a week. So if I can keep doing that....


----------



## Coocoocoocoo

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Ya, an anti bot, bot.
> 
> I cracked up when I discovered one can buy the parts to the refresh gaget on Amazon. But had the sickening feeling seeing DLA5 on his phone.
> 
> Everytime I miss one makes me think about going there. But I'm averaging 4-5 blocks a week. So if I can keep doing that....


I did too. Smh


----------



## Movaldriver

Saw no blocks yesterday either but it's typical for me to see nothing on Friday and Saturday. Occasionally I get one but usually don't see blocks those days. I'm at DLA5 also and I've noticed Tuesday seems to be the worst day for getting beat out of blocks. It's a weird pattern. Not sure what it means if anything at all.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

^^^ I have from time to time wondered if I have seen you, but so many cars... Hint, I stand out like a sore thumb, in a good kind of way.


----------



## Movaldriver

Message me if you want I'm not going on here with my info lol


----------

